
Thousands of QNAP NAS devices have been infected with the QSnatch malware - Khelouiati
https://www.zdnet.com/article/thousands-of-qnap-nas-devices-have-been-infected-with-the-qsnatch-malware/
======
mrjnox
details on QSnatch: [https://www.kyberturvallisuuskeskus.fi/en/news/qsnatch-
malwa...](https://www.kyberturvallisuuskeskus.fi/en/news/qsnatch-malware-
designed-qnap-nas-devices)

